# CJP Chaudhry creates a judicial NAB



## SSGPA1

By Masood Rehman 

ISLAMABAD: *Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Iftikhar Chaudhry on Thursday announced to form a special cell headed by Justice Javed Iqbal to investigate corruption in the judiciary.*

While addressing the Supreme Court staff, the chief justice said, The entire nation is watching as the people have pinned high hopes on the judiciary after the successful movement launched for the independence of the judiciary.

Unfortunately the image of the judiciary right from the civil courts to the superior level is not so good, he said, adding that justice should not be sold but should be delivered promptly to the people.

He said the jurisdiction of the special cell would be extended to the civil courts. The CJP said the cell would monitor the complaints regarding corruption in the judiciary across Pakistan and would also take action against black sheep after credible proof was produced. Justice Chaudhry also heard the complaints of the staff and issued on-the-spot orders. 

He said the people lacked confidence in the judiciary and it could only be restored through quick disposal of cases and zero-tolerance for corruption.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## SSGPA1

This cell is not called NAB but I have given it the name judicial NAB (JNAB) because it's function is the same as NAB.

I hope JNAB starts with CJP and find out why CJP's son Arsalan was given the post in FIA. 

I agree on the part 'independent judiciary' but it needs to be achieved through financial independence and not JNAB. 

CJP lives in a huge house in Islamabad's posh area but most public prosecuters, judges and staff live in NOT SO POSH areas. 

*Salaries and benefits need to increase so that corruption can be curb and people can have an independent judiciary!*

I think the motive behind JNAB is to control/blackmail all judges so that full support can be extended to NS.

There is going to be a full fledge war between the Executive branch and the Judicial branch very soon.

I pray to Allah Almighty to save Pakistan from these ego centric, selfish yahoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bane Blade

Well as long as the JNAB works in the long run I can see no problems this is going to be highly controversial and I think that alot of the people that took money for cases would be worried at the moment.


----------



## SSGPA1

Bane Blade said:


> I think that alot of the people that took money for cases would be worried at the moment.



This means 80% plus of judiciary - from peon to judges.

My observation is that people in Pakistan don't take bribe happily but they accept it as no other choice. If salaries are improved then there is a good chance that most of these guys may stop accepting bribes and may work honestly.


----------



## Rafael

SSGPA1 said:


> This means 80% plus of judiciary - from peon to judges.
> 
> My observation is that people in Pakistan don't take bribe happily but they accept it as no other choice. If salaries are improved then there is a good chance that most of these guys may stop accepting bribes and may work honestly.





Lets start than with Punjab Police, Their salaries have been doubled..now lets see what performance do we get and how honest they are


----------



## Bane Blade

The Punjab police should get a salary equivalent to that of the motorway police infact why only Punjab all police should get the same amount of Salary.


----------



## SSGPA1

raheel1 said:


> Lets start than with Punjab Police, Their salaries have been doubled..now lets see what performance do we get and how honest they are



Sorry this is off topic ... JNAB has been created in judiciary and not in a police dept. ... People working for our judicial branch are far more educated thus odds are better for their improvement ... and CJP has ton of public support which he should have utilized to get a comprehensive package for judiciary ... 

so a law clerk earning Rs. 15,000 has been asked to manage his expenses in Rs. 15K or face JNAB and if he is not willing to do either then commit suicide with his entire family!... this is not fair at all ...


----------



## Interceptor

The only way that the Judiciary can be made corruption free is through removing political appointments it is curse on this nation that we have seen this through out its history. The solution is in the COD where it sates that a independent body will be setup which will appoint the Judges of Supreme court and district courts so on. This Judiciary will become impartial after we flush the system a few times with a independent body picking judges on merit.


----------



## Bane Blade

It definately isn't fair I agree they will have to increase their pay I think that the Punjab governments decision to increase pay is a good one.


----------



## SSGPA1

Yep SS did a good thing by increasing the pay and I think it should be followed by others as well.


----------



## SSGPA1

Interceptor said:


> The only way that the Judiciary can be made corruption free is through removing political appointments it is curse on this nation that we have seen this through out its history. The solution is in the COD where it sates that a independent body will be setup which will appoint the Judges of Supreme court and district courts so on. This Judiciary will become impartial after we flush the system a few times with a independent body picking judges on merit.



I think COD has lost its value because PPPP is not really inclined on implementing the COD. Also, keep in mind that COD is not part of the constituion so it is not acceptable for all parties.


----------



## Bane Blade

Cod's aim in its first few statements is to restore the constitution how can it be against th 73 constitution?


----------



## SSGPA1

I was pointing to the set up of an independent body for the appointment of judges ... it is in conflict as long as it is not part of the constitution ... COD was discussed by two parties but it is not been discussed in the parliament


----------



## Bane Blade

I would say that their is no doubt it should be debated in the parliament as long as the parliament starts to move faster than the rate it is moving at now.


----------



## SSGPA1

I agree but our Parliament will not agree


----------



## Bane Blade

SSGPA1 said:


> I agree but our Parliament will not agree



Our parliament will start moving more swiftly if the leader of the opposition was given more thorough of a chance than the current situation, I also think that the APC should have been called a longer while ago then now.


----------



## Interceptor

SSGPA1 said:


> I think COD has lost its value because PPPP is not really inclined on implementing the COD. Also, keep in mind that COD is not part of the constituion so it is not acceptable for all parties.



Thats quite blank of a statement, effectively both signatory to the agreement are working in line with it, so how has it lost its value. The COD has now more importance than every thing else, it is now under review by a Parliamentary committee to be implemented. The importance is as such that we want to empower the Prime Minister we want to take the black laws out of the constitution, there is need to make the election commission more impartial so on how can this be non essential. Since it will be under a Parliamentary committee that rules out your perception that you have to be signatory to believe it.


----------



## SSGPA1

Interceptor said:


> Thats quite blank of a statement, effectively both signatory to the agreement are working in line with it, so how has it lost its value. The COD has now more importance than every thing else, it is now under review by a Parliamentary committee to be implemented. The importance is as such that we want to empower the Prime Minister we want to take the black laws out of the constitution, there is need to make the election commission more impartial so on how can this be non essential. Since it will be under a Parliamentary committee that rules out your perception that you have to be signatory to believe it.



_"The COD has now more importance than every thing else"_

Wrong - The COD is not above and more important than the constitution. Even with PCO, Pakistan's constitution is supreme.

_"Since it will be under a Parliamentary committee_

will be are the magic words - lets see when that will be take place


----------



## Bane Blade

You keep forgetting that the CoD wants to make the constitution an uneditable document by any one single person so it make the Constitution supreme how can that put the constitution below the CoD?????


----------



## qsaark

SSGPA1 said:


> This cell is not called NAB but I have given it the name judicial NAB (JNAB) because it's function is the same as NAB.


First of all, my understanding is that the special cell created to investigate the corruption in the judiciary would have no jurisdiction over the judges. 



SSGPA1 said:


> I hope JNAB starts with CJP and find out why CJP's son Arsalan was given the post in FIA.


As I mentioned above, to open or hear the cases against the Justices of the Supreme Court will not be in the jurisdictions of this special cell. For this purpose there is Supreme Judicial Council of Pakistan, a body composed of five Justices empowered under the Article 209 of the constitution of Pakistan to hear cases of misconduct against judges.



SSGPA1 said:


> I agree on the part 'independent judiciary' but it needs to be achieved through financial independence and not JNAB.


It may not be possible, because the Judiciary is a part of the government and relies on the funds from the Government for its functioning. 



SSGPA1 said:


> CJP lives in a huge house in Islamabad's posh area but most public prosecuters, judges and staff live in NOT SO POSH areas.


So do the Prime Minister, COAS, ACM, the Ministers, Chairman Senate etc etc.



SSGPA1 said:


> *Salaries and benefits need to increase so that corruption can be curb and people can have an independent judiciary!*


The most greedy and corrupt are not the poor people, but the so-called well-off, and well to do people. Corruption has little to do with the income; it has more to do with greed. Increased salaries and benefits will undoubtedly help but not revolutionize the overall culture of the Judiciary or of any other Department for that matter.



SSGPA1 said:


> I think the motive behind JNAB is to control/blackmail all judges so that full support can be extended to NS.


This may be true or may not be true. We&#8217;ll have to wait to see how this thing works out.



SSGPA1 said:


> There is going to be a full fledge war between the Executive branch and the Judicial branch very soon.


Again my be and may not be. At any rate what it has to do with the establishment of the special cell?



SSGPA1 said:


> I pray to Allah Almighty to save Pakistan from these ego centric, selfish yahoos.


All of us are with you in your prayers.


----------



## qsaark

SSGPA1 said:


> so a law clerk earning Rs. 15,000 has been asked to manage his expenses in Rs. 15K or face JNAB and if he is not willing to do either then commit suicide with his entire family!... this is not fair at all ...


 But letting him do corruption is also not fair. What needs to be done is to establish a committee at national level that forwards its advice on the minimum salary of person in any Department, public or private. Every employee must get at least that minimum salary so he/she could live a modest and respectable life. 



Interceptor said:


> The only way that the Judiciary can be made corruption free is through removing political appointments it is curse on this nation that we have seen this through out its history. The solution is in the COD where it sates that a independent body will be setup which will appoint the Judges of Supreme court and district courts so on. This Judiciary will become impartial after we flush the system a few times with a independent body picking judges on merit.


This is a good thought. Though the guidelines are very clear in the Constitution under the chapter 4: General Provisions Relating to The Judicature.



Interceptor said:


> Thats quite blank of a statement, effectively both signatory to the agreement are working in line with it, so how has it lost its value. The COD has now more importance than every thing else, it is now under review by a Parliamentary committee to be implemented. The importance is as such that we want to empower the Prime Minister we want to take the black laws out of the constitution, there is need to make the election commission more impartial so on how can this be non essential. Since it will be under a Parliamentary committee that rules out your perception that you have to be signatory to believe it.


To be honest with you, in the presence of the Constitution, there is no need for the CoD. All that is required to be done is to follow the constitution according to its spirit. I highly recommend every Pakistani to read the Constitution of Pakistan here. The Constitution of Pakistan



SSGPA1 said:


> _"The COD has now more importance than every thing else"_
> 
> Wrong - The COD is not above and more important than the constitution. Even with PCO, Pakistan's constitution is supreme.
> 
> _"Since it will be under a Parliamentary committee_
> 
> will be are the magic words - lets see when that will be take place


I second with SSGPA1. All the answers are already present in the Constitution even in its adulterated form.



Bane Blade said:


> You keep forgetting that the CoD wants to make the constitution an uneditable document by any one single person so it make the Constitution supreme how can that put the constitution below the CoD?????


This is a good point. This can be addressed by an amendment though. Again if our Judiciary does not support the dictators, there is no way the constitution be amended at the will of a single person.


----------



## Bane Blade

I think that the Judiciary would probably be better off with Civillian rule army has always come in with a harsh stick on them so I think that the Judiciary would support the CoD


----------



## Interceptor

qsaark said:


> To be honest with you, in the presence of the Constitution, there is no need for the CoD. All that is required to be done is to follow the constitution according to its spirit. I highly recommend every Pakistani to read the Constitution of Pakistan here. The Constitution of Pakistan



A constitution without a political will has left a Pakistan without a Future. This failure to not recognize the need for a political will has made four Provinces ask for independence, we need the CoD and it is not a document for a new constitution it is political will. This constitution was never allowed to arm it self since its creator was hanged and dictator after dictator left a legacy that dismembered the constitution.


----------



## Bane Blade

Interceptor said:


> A constitution without a political will has left a Pakistan without a Future. This failure to not recognize the need for a political will has made four Provinces ask for independence, we need the CoD and it is not a document for a new constitution it is political will. This constitution was never allowed to arm it self since its creator was hanged and dictator after dictator left a legacy that dismembered the constitution.



Well its creator broke the rules several times so I think that the history of our constitution has been very down and I agree with Interceptor that this is the time that we atleast support the CoD and try to make sure that the Constitution is upheld.


----------



## SSGPA1

Another interesting point ... Someone just mentioned that CoD states that criteria for the appointment of a judge includes that he/she have never taken oath on a PCO.

Now if that is the case then current CJP took oath on the first PCO and oath was administered by Gen. Musharraf.

SEE THIS WONDERFUL PIC AT THE LINK BELOW

Fileakistan-CJ.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SSGPA1

qsaark said:


> As I mentioned above, to open or hear the cases against the Justices of the Supreme Court will not be in the jurisdictions of this special cell. For this purpose there is Supreme Judicial Council of Pakistan, a body composed of five Justices empowered under the Article 209 of the constitution of Pakistan to hear cases of misconduct against judges..



So why not extend the existing process under the same frame work instead of creating JNAB? Pakistan doesn't have the time to re-invent the wheel, Pakistan need to improve the existing system with available resources.

This JNAB is a waste of resources because it is a new process. JNAB should be abolished and Supreme Judicial Council should be extended to all depts of Judiciary.



qsaark said:


> It may not be possible, because the Judiciary is a part of the government and relies on the funds from the Government for its functioning..



I agree but Ch. Iftikhar is in a unique position to push for the salary and benefits package for Judiciary. Current CJP is the most popular man in Pakistan and visiting Sanghar bar etc is not the soultion. CJP needs to take up the matter of pay and benefits with the PM and President.



qsaark said:


> The most greedy and corrupt are not the poor people, but the so-called well-off, and well to do people. Corruption has little to do with the income; it has more to do with greed. Increased salaries and benefits will undoubtedly help but not revolutionize the overall culture of the Judiciary or of any other Department for that matter..



This is not applicable in pakistan anymore because right now people are not even able to meet the neccesities of life without _haram kamai_. This is an unfortuante situation and an independent Judiciary will help to resolve many ills of this society which will eventually save this country.


----------



## SSGPA1

qsaark said:


> But letting him do corruption is also not fair. What needs to be done is to establish a committee at national level that forwards its advice on the minimum salary of person in any Department, public or private. Every employee must get at least that minimum salary so he/she could live a modest and respectable life..



Okay, lets form that committe but it should be formed by the CJP and only at national _judicial_ level. 

This means representatives from Judiciary of all provinces (tops 10 people) sit down and look at the current pay and benefits and then submit requests/recommendations to the CJP. Then CJP leads the initiative to get that implemented by openly contacting the PM and President.


----------



## qsaark

SSGPA1 said:


> So why not extend the existing process under the same frame work instead of creating JNAB? Pakistan doesn't have the time to re-invent the wheel, Pakistan need to improve the existing system with available resources.


The SJC was established only to hear cases of corruption among the Justices. If you look at the structure of the SJC, it is composed of only 5 Justices, and all of them pre-occupied with other responsibilities. It is not practical for the SJC to hear each and every case of corruption among the judicial staff. 

There is a structural/organizational hierarchy in the Judiciary. Cases are first taken to the District Courts, and/or Session Courts, than to the High Courts, and cases still un-resolved and of national interest, are taken to the Supreme Court. Similarly, cases of corruption among the lower to middle judicial staff can not be taken directly to SJC.



SSGPA1 said:


> This JNAB is a waste of resources because it is a new process. JNAB should be abolished and Supreme Judicial Council should be extended to all depts of Judiciary.


A Judicial Council may be established, as an extension of SJC, but extending SJC by itself may not be feasible. Even departments like Military, smaller matters are resolved at lower levels, and not all the cases are taken to and resolved by the Corp Commanders.




SSGPA1 said:


> I agree but Ch. Iftikhar is in a unique position to push for the salary and benefits package for Judiciary. Current CJP is the most popular man in Pakistan and visiting Sanghar bar etc is not the solution. CJP needs to take up the matter of pay and benefits with the PM and President.


It is possible for him to take _suo moto_ action on this important issue. But with its limited staff, it is not possible for the Supreme Court to establish committees on each and every issue. Besides, a committee on the issue of salaries should include experts and representatives from the different walks of life so their suggestions are factual and meaningful. Supreme court can initiate and direct the establishment of the committee but can not make one only composed of the Justices.



SSGPA1 said:


> Okay, lets form that committee but it should be formed by the CJP and only at national _judicial_ level.
> 
> This means representatives from Judiciary of all provinces (tops 10 people) sit down and look at the current pay and benefits and then submit requests/recommendations to the CJP. Then CJP leads the initiative to get that implemented by openly contacting the PM and President.


Yes you have a really good proposal here. I would however, like to include people from other walks of life as well.



SSGPA1 said:


> This is not applicable in Pakistan anymore because right now people are not even able to meet the necessities of life without _haram kamai_. This is an unfortunate situation and an independent Judiciary will help to resolve many ills of this society which will eventually save this country.


That is why I have suggested that there must be a minimum wage law (there is one but obsolete and dysfunctional), and once it is implemented, no one should be allowed to do corruption behind the veil of &#8220;necessity&#8221;.


----------



## Bane Blade

Well I am sure that the courts however much they pay can't stop corruption on the high end cases those are the ones that are very important. We need to solve the high end cases just as fairly as we would the small cases salary cap doesn cap a persons Niyat.


----------



## SSGPA1

Bane Blade said:


> Well I am sure that the courts however much they pay can't stop corruption on the high end cases those are the ones that are very important. We need to solve the high end cases just as fairly as we would the small cases salary cap doesn cap a persons Niyat.



Corruption will never end but it can be reduced significantly ... this is the difference between Canada and Pakistan where former has low level of corruption and later has high level of corruption at all levels ... goal should be to reduce corruption at low level so when a common man approaches a govt. officer for his legitimate work, he doesn't see obstacles and work should be done ... this will help to achieve the sense of acomplishment in the society over all.


----------



## SSGPA1

qsaark said:


> That is why I have suggested that there must be a minimum wage law (there is one but obsolete and dysfunctional), and once it is implemented, no one should be allowed to do corruption behind the veil of necessity.



Lets see what is the outcome of the JNAB, I am not a big fan of the CJP but I still believe that he sould be given time to implement his changes. At the same time I hope that a committee is formed with people from all walks of life to recommend a package for judiciary.

I hope that I am wrong in assessment of the CJP and that majority who stood up for the CJP is right otherwise majority will be disppointed which will be a very bad thing (among many others) for Pakistan.


----------



## Bane Blade

SSGPA1 said:


> Corruption will never end but it can be reduced significantly ... this is the difference between Canada and Pakistan where former has low level of corruption and later has high level of corruption at all levels ... goal should be to reduce corruption at low level so when a common man approaches a govt. officer for his legitimate work, he doesn't see obstacles and work should be done ... this will help to achieve the sense of acomplishment in the society over all.



I actually do agree with everything you say and I am not lying you have a very fair point and a correct sense what I am saying is that the Niyat won't change with at high level by the way your example can be seen at the Punjab police bought in by the CM of Punjab, ever since the high salary many people living in city areas have found reduced crime and reduced bribery, my friend said now all we need to tackle is people who use contacts that needs to be sorted we could use a name and shame campaign it would help alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

